# Χωρίς τονικό σημάδι οι λέξεις που αρχίζουν με τονιζόμενο κεφαλαίο φωνήεν



## Costas (May 23, 2008)

Παίρνω αφορμή από τα λεχθέντα προς το τέλος του νήματος http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=3573#post3573

και υποστηρίζω ότι καθόλου κακή ιδέα δε θα 'τανε να αλλάξει ο κανόνας τονισμού και να λέει:
"στις λέξεις που αρχίζουν με τονιζόμενο κεφαλαίο γράμμα δεν μπαίνει τονικό σημάδι".

Ο κανόνας αυτός
1ον) θα έλυνε τα σοβαρά τεχνικά προβλήματα (σε μια λίστα ονομάτων στο κινητό τηλέφωνο, π.χ., το Άγγελος ταξινομείται αυτόματα μετά το Ωνάσης...), και
2ον) είναι επιθυμητός, αφού είναι απλός και οικονομικός (η οικονομία αποτελεί και αισθητική αξία), χωρίς να δημιουργεί καμία σύγχυση. Απλά, όταν βλέπεις μια λέξη με κεφαλαίο αλλά άτονη, θα ξέρεις _αυτομάτως και χωρίς αμφιβολία_ ότι ο τόνος είναι στην πρώτη συλλαβή.

Άρα ο κανόνας μπορεί και πρέπει να αλλάξει, εκτός αν κάποιος μου δείξει μια περίπτωση όπου η εφαρμογή του μπορεί να οδηγήσει τον αναγνώστη σε δίλημμα ως προς το πού πέφτει ο τόνος.

Να σημειωθεί ότι έχω, αντιθέτως, πολλές ενστάσεις για την κατάργηση του τόνου στα μου, σου, του, κλπ., το γνωστό θέμα δηλαδή, με τη μεσοβέζικη λύση τού "βάζουμε τόνο όταν υπάρχει περίπτωση παρερμηνείας", όπου εκεί πράγματι δημιουργούνται "αλλοπρόσαλλες" καταστάσεις, αφού δεν μπορώ εγώ να ξέρω αν ο άλλος δεν έβαλε τόνο επειδή το "μου, σου, του" είναι πράγματι εγκλιτικό ή επειδή απλά ξέχασε ή αμέλησε ή και αγνοεί ότι επιτρέπεται να το κάνει, και αφού, γενικότερα, η εκτίμηση του κινδύνου παρερμηνείας επαφίεται στην υποκειμενική κρίση του γράφοντα.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 23, 2008)

Επίσης, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι και στο πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιούμε για τη μετάφραση λογισμικού το τονούμενο κεφαλαίο ήταν πάντα πρόβλημα γιατί αντί του γράμματος κατά την αποθήκευση του κειμένου εμφανιζόταν ένα σύμβολο σαν δίεση (#). 
Έτσι λοιπόν, για λειτουργικούς λόγους, από καιρό το έχουμε ξεχάσει το τονούμενο κεφαλαίο και έχει γίνει τόσο συνήθεια που πολλές φορές ξεχνάω να τονίσω τα κεφαλαία γενικώς!


----------



## sarant (May 23, 2008)

Costas said:


> Παίρνω αφορμή από τα λεχθέντα προς το τέλος του νήματος http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=437
> 
> 
> Άρα ο κανόνας μπορεί και πρέπει να αλλάξει, εκτός αν κάποιος μου δείξει μια περίπτωση όπου η εφαρμογή του μπορεί να οδηγήσει τον αναγνώστη σε δίλημμα ως προς το πού πέφτει ο τόνος.



Μόμπιλ Οιλ είναι οίλ ή όιλ;


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Tο τονούμενο κεφαλαίο ήταν πάντα πρόβλημα γιατί αντί του γράμματος κατά την αποθήκευση του κειμένου εμφανιζόταν ένα σύμβολο σαν δίεση (#).


Μάλλον □ βγάζει.


sarant said:


> Μόμπιλ Οιλ είναι οίλ ή όιλ;


Μόμπιλ Οίλ vs Μόμπιλ Οιλ
Τα δίψηφα φωνήεντα μπορούν να τονίζονται στο δεύτερο γράμμα τους, άλλως πρόκειται για δίφθογγο (όπου ο τόνος στο πρώτο γράμμα παραλείπεται).


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2008)

Αϋλος, Αϋλου, Αΰλου (Υποστάσεως), Αϋλοποίηση, Αύγουστος.
Θα μπορούσε και Αυλος, αλλά νομίζω πως, για να μην παίζουμε με τα νεύρα του αναγνώστη -Άυλος; Αυλός; Αύλος Γέλλιος;-, _την ευκολία του οποίου πρέπει να υπηρετεί ένα σύστημα κανόνων_, θα πρέπει να μπαίνει διαλυτικό.

Ομοίως:
Αϊρα Γκέρσουιν, Ζαΐρα, Αϊτός, Αίσθηση, Αιθέρας
Τζέιν Εϊρ, Τζέιν Εϋρ, Μόμπιλ Οϊλ, Γουέρντς αρ αρ Οϋστερς...


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Μια από τις προτάσεις που έγιναν για το μονοτονικό (την εφάρμοσε ο Γιανίδης) ήταν να μπαίνει τόνος στην παραλήγουσα και την προπαραλήγουσα, αλλά όχι στη λήγουσα, π.χ. _άρπαξα, αρπάζω, αρπαγη_ (που διαβάζεται _αρπαγή_ και όχι _αρπάγη_). Θα γλιτώναμε έτσι το ένα τρίτο των τόνων (χοντρικά).

Η δική σου πρόταση, Κώστα, δεν θα έπρεπε να περιοριστεί στο αρχικό κεφαλαίο. Αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα η ταξινόμηση του _*Ά*_, που μπαίνει μετά το _*Ω*_, το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργεί το _*ά*_ που θα μπαίνει μετά το *ω*. Οπότε η πρόταση θα μπορούσε να γίνει: *αν ο τόνος πέφτει στην πρώτη συλλαβή, παραλείπεται*. Π.χ. _αρπαξα, αλλος, αϋλος, αε στην ευχή, αϊ στο καλό, ευκολος._

Νομίζω ότι το κυριότερο πρόβλημα και στις δύο προτάσεις είναι ότι (ίσως) περισσότερο πρέπει να σκεφτείς για μια εξαίρεση παρά όταν πρέπει να βάλεις τόνο σε κάθε συλλαβή. Το αντεπιχείρημα είναι: πώς μάθαμε να μη βάζουμε τόνο στα μονοσύλλαβα — και με τις εξαιρέσεις («πώς» και «πως») και με τα λάθη που γίνονται («το ποιον» αντί για «το ποιόν»).

Αρα τελος στους τονους σε ολες τις πρωτες συλλαβές. Από το ετος 2015 (να μπει κι ενας χρονικός ορίζοντας για να προετοιμαζόμαστε). (Το παρόν αποτελεί προγευση, το ετος 2015 δεν ηρθε ακόμα.)


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Επίσης, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι και στο πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιούμε για τη μετάφραση λογισμικού το τονούμενο κεφαλαίο ήταν πάντα πρόβλημα γιατί αντί του γράμματος κατά την αποθήκευση του κειμένου εμφανιζόταν ένα σύμβολο σαν δίεση (#).


 
Έχω μία λύση που δεν ξέρω αν θα "πιάσει" στο πρόγραμμα για το οποίο μιλάτε.
Το παλιό πρόγραμμα υποτίτλων δεν αναγνώριζε τα κεφαλαία με τόνους, κι έτσι αντί για τόνο, βάζουμε απόστροφο (*'Ε*τσι αντί για *Έ*τσι).

Καθαρά προσωπική άποψη: δεν μ' αρέσει να βλέπω κεφαλαία χωρίς τόνους, είτε είναι στα ελληνικά είτε στα γαλλικά (όπου για ένα φεγγάρι έγραφαν όλα τα κεφαλαία χωρίς τόνους, με καταστροφικές συνέπειες στην προφορά των ξένων, αλλά και των Γάλλων που δεν ήξεραν τι διάβαζαν)!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 23, 2008)

cythere said:


> Έχω μία λύση που δεν ξέρω αν θα "πιάσει" στο πρόγραμμα για το οποίο μιλάτε.
> Το παλιό πρόγραμμα υποτίτλων δεν αναγνώριζε τα κεφαλαία με τόνους, κι έτσι αντί για τόνο, βάζουμε απόστροφο (*'Ε*τσι αντί για *Έ*τσι).
> 
> Καθαρά προσωπική άποψη: δεν μ' αρέσει να βλέπω κεφαλαία χωρίς τόνους, είτε είναι στα ελληνικά είτε στα γαλλικά (όπου για ένα φεγγάρι έγραφαν όλα τα κεφαλαία χωρίς τόνους, με καταστροφικές συνέπειες στην προφορά των ξένων, αλλά και των Γάλλων που δεν ήξεραν τι διάβαζαν)!



Δεν το έχουμε δοκιμάσει. Ίσως και να πιάσει. Μία δοκιμή, την επόμενη φορά που θα μας τύχει τονούμενο κεφαλαίο, θα μας πείσει!!!


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η δική σου πρόταση, Κώστα, δεν θα έπρεπε να περιοριστεί στο αρχικό κεφαλαίο. Αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα η ταξινόμηση του _*Ά*_, που μπαίνει μετά το _*Ω*_, το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργεί το _*ά*_ που θα μπαίνει μετά το *ω*. Οπότε η πρόταση θα μπορούσε να γίνει: *αν ο τόνος πέφτει στην πρώτη συλλαβή, παραλείπεται*. Π.χ. _αρπαξα, αλλος, αϋλος, αε στην ευχή, αϊ στο καλό, ευκολος._



Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να "εξοικονομηθούν" τόνοι. Ωστόσο δε με ενθουσιάζει η πρόταση του Γιανίδη και η δική σου. Επιλέγεται μια από τις τρεις συλλαβές και εξαιρείται από τον τονισμό, σα να ήταν αυτή κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, ενώ δεν είναι. Στο κάτω-κάτω, αν ήταν να εξαιρεθεί μία συλλαβή, αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι η στατιστικά πιο συχνά τονιζόμενη, δηλ., αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η παραλήγουσα, είτε είναι αυτή η αρχική -σε δισύλλαβη δηλ. λέξη-, είτε όχι. Αλλά και αυτό δε μου πολυαρέσει, καθώς η στατιστική διαφορά συχνότητας δεν είναι τόσο φοβερή ώστε να δικιολογεί κάτι τέτοιο.

Αντιθέτως, η μη χρήση τονικού σημαδιού στο αρχικό _κεφαλαίο_ φωνήεν μού φαίνεται πιο εύκολο να γίνει (και έχει πράγματι γίνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην πράξη) δεκτή, επειδή τα κεφαλαία συνήθως δεν τονίζονται, όταν γράφουμε μια λέξη ολόκληρη με κεφαλαία. Άρα η υιοθέτηση του κανόνα που εισηγήθηκα θα γινόταν με τους ελάχιστους δυνατούς κραδασμούς.

Όσο, πάντως, ισχύει ο τωρινός κανόνας, δε θα 'πρεπε άραγε -απευθύνομαι στους πληροφορικούς- να εργαστούν οι επαΐοντες στην αντιμετώπιση του φαινομένου της ταξινόμησης των Ά, ά.... μετά το ω; Δεν ξέρω πόσες απρόβλεπτες δυσκολίες θα παρουσιάζονταν στην επίλυση του προβλήματος, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι, όταν υπάρχει "πολιτική βούληση", και του σπανού τα γένια γίνονται.


----------



## earlpiggot (May 24, 2008)

Μια χαρά είναι η ελληνική αλφαβητική ταξινόμηση· απευθυνθείτε στις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας για το θέμα αυτό, ή/και αλλάξτε τα «προπολεμικά» προγράμματα στον υπολογιστή σας. Ας μην επαναλαμβάνουμε το λάθος να μας οδηγεί η προχειροδουλειά και η ανευθυνότητα των «αρμοδίων» στην αλλαγή των γλωσσικών μας συνηθειών. Αντιθέτως, ας κοιτάξουμε πόσο απλό είναι να ξαναφέρουμε στο πληκτρολόγιο μας τα ελληνικά εισαγωγικά, την άνω τελεία, κλπ.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2008)

Να αποσαφηνίσω τη θέση μου επειδή η πρότασή μου είχε το χαρακτήρα αστεϊσμού (αλλά φαίνεται ότι με έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι σου, Κώστα). Όχι, δεν έχω σκεφτεί να αναλάβω καμιά σταυροφορία για την απλοποίηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας· δεν έχω βάθος ορίζοντα για τέτοιους ηρωισμούς. Μπορεί να έχω το θράσος να κάνω προβλέψεις για μετά από πολλές δεκαετίες, αλλά είμαι παντελώς ανίκανος να προβλέψω ποια θα είναι η αμέσως επόμενη απλοποίηση.

Προς το παρόν, εκνευρίζομαι με τα άτονα κεφαλαία, γιατί σε κάθε αντιγραφή κειμένου από εφημερίδα κάθομαι και τα διορθώνω. Στο Word, όπως λέει ο earlpiggot, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλφαβητικής ταξινόμησης. Και επίσης, με τους σωστούς συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα ούτε με εισαγωγικά ούτε με άνω τελείς ούτε με ΐ και ΰ. Πρόβλημα έχω όταν θέλω να αντικαταστήσω εισαγωγικά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2008)

Επειδή ούτε 'γώ φρόντισα να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου άποψη, ας τηνέ πω να τελειώνουμε. Θέλω να βλέπω τόνο όπου χρειάζεται, και σε αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνω και το αρχικό κεφαλαίο γράμμα. Η πρακτική των εφημερίδων, όποια και να είναι η (γελοία) δικαιολογία για την υιοθέτησή της, είναι κατ' εμέ απαράδεκτη. Είναι απλό ζήτημα προγραμματισμού και υπερνίκησης τής αδράνειας και της τεμπελιάς το να ισοδυναμούν τα τονισμένα γράμματα με τα αντίστοιχα άτονα κατά τις αλφαβητικές ταξινομήσεις. Σιγά το δύσκολο - ούτε η πρώτη γλώσσα είμαστε στην οποία συμβαίνει αυτό ούτε η τελευταία. Επίσης, το να μιλούμε για περιορισμούς στην εποχή των Unicode γραμματοσειρών είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 24, 2008)

Ο κανόνας λέει ότι δεν μπορούμε να λέμε "+1", οπότε θα πω πολύ απλά: 
Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## earlpiggot (May 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο Word, όπως λέει ο earlpiggot, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλφαβητικής ταξινόμησης...


Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό συγκεκριμένα, αλλά με κάλυψε ο zazula, για να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι.



nickel said:


> Πρόβλημα έχω όταν θέλω να αντικαταστήσω εισαγωγικά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο νήμα.


Άνοιξέ το, να δούμε τί παίζει...


----------



## Elena (May 24, 2008)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το Σάκη (Zazula). 

Btw: Δύο νέοι κανόνες -π.χ. όχι τόνος στο κεφαλαίο φωνήεν (πρώτος κανόνας) +διαλυτικά στην πρώτη συλλαβή όταν χρειάζονται (δεύτερος κανόνας), για να μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί ο πρώτος («νέος») κανόνας- δεν μου φέρνουν σε απλοποίηση ή αισθητική οικονομία. Αλλά αυτά είναι απόψεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2008)

ΣτΖ: Αν και το ερώτημά μου δεν σχετίζεται πλήρως με τον τίτλο του παρόντος νήματος, το προσαρτώ εδώ λόγω συνάφειας.

Σχετικά με τη γραφή με κεφαλαία γράμματα γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν μπαίνουν πουθενά τόνοι (ενώ μπαίνουν διαλυτικά). Άρα τονικό σημάδι δεν μπαίνει ούτε, φυσικά, στο αρχικό τονιζόμενο γράμμα. Τι γίνεται όμως με το διαζευκτικό *Ή*; Γνωρίζετε αν αυτό εξαιρείται (κι επομένως τονίζεται);


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τι γίνεται όμως με το διαζευκτικό Ή; Γνωρίζετε αν αυτό εξαιρείται (κι επομένως τονίζεται);


Αποτελεί την εξαίρεση που εφαρμόζω συστηματικά χωρίς να το ψάξω σε κανέναν οδηγό.

Ή ΤΑΝ Ή ΕΠΙ ΤΑΣ


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2008)

Ναι, κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω (και δίνω κι ως κατευθυντήρια οδηγία σε άλλους, τρομάρα μου ), αλλά τώρα (επιτέλους!) αναρωτήθηκα ποιος είναι ο κανόνας (αν υπάρχει). :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2008)

Η συνέχεια του εύλογου ερωτήματος είναι κατά πόσο τονίζουμε τα ΠΟΎ και ΠΏΣ για να φαίνεται και σ' αυτά η διαφορά. Και αν επεκτείνεται και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, π.χ. ΤΟ ΠΟΙΌΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ.

Όχι, τα κεφαλαία έχουν «διακοσμητικό» χαρακτήρα και, αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε πού πέφτουν οι τόνοι, υπάρχουν άλλες «διακοσμητικές» λύσεις. Το σκέτο Ή δεν χαλάει πολύ τη μόστρα στα κεφαλαία. Τόνο σε άλλα κεφαλαία έχω δει μόνο σε... αιτήσεις (όπου ζητούν όνομα με κεφαλαία, αλλά ο αιτών θέλει να δείξει σαφώς ότι ονομάζεται ΧΆΖΟΣ και όχι ΧΑΖΌΣ).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2008)

Πρόλαβες το ακριβώς επόμενο ερώτημά μου (ΠΟΎ & ΠΏΣ) —ως εύλογη προέκταση του όποιου κανόνα επιβάλλει το Ή—, στο οποίο κι εγώ ετοιμαζόμουν να πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ να τονίζονται λέξεις με κεφαλαία για να αρθεί πιθανή αμφισημία (ΚΆΛΟΣ-ΚΑΛΌΣ, ΌΠΟΙΟΣ-ΟΠΟΊΟΣ, κλπ). Μένω μόνο ν' απορώ γιατί το Ή μάς γοητεύει τόσο που να κάνουμε —σχεδόν παβλοφικά— την εξαίρεση και να το τονίζουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2008)

Η μισή απάντηση πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτή που έδωσα πιο πάνω, ότι αισθητικά δεν δημιουργεί σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Η άλλη μισή, θα έλεγα, είναι που μπορεί η απουσία του τόνου να δημιουργήσει σοβαρή παρανόηση.

Άλλο δηλαδή ένα:
ΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ;
και άλλο το:
Η ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΗ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ


----------

